# White Chunks in Urine



## Bt6776 (Nov 15, 2008)

Well as some of you may already know about my hedgehogs spike and his "wound" well i went to go check on him after i heard him digging through his food bowl **** near spilling everything out of it. i was picking through the pile of food and noticed a big white sticky chunk. Hes on some antibiotics im curious as to whether that means the infection is going away.. or getting worse?

heres a picture of the object... the brown thing is a piece of his food.

http://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i292/ ... 24_001.jpg


----------



## eyesack (Oct 30, 2009)

Eeew... IDK about hedgehog boys... but that might be some hedgehog boy stuff... lol I hope that's what it is.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

If it is with the urine it's unlikely that it is "boy stuff". Hedgehogs are probably like humans and can't pee and make "boy stuff" at the same time. Plus my boy is obsessed with his boy time and I've never seen anything so white and opaque come out of him. Never that much either.


----------



## eyesack (Oct 30, 2009)

That's good info! I wouldn't know, I've only had baby princesses lol. I hope you find out what that stuff is!


----------

